# Green card holder trying to get spouse into US



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I've just completed the final part of receiving my green card. It was sponsorship from my sister (took 10 years) however, 2 years ago I got engaged (before receiving the visa paperwork) - when in the US I saw an immigration lawyer who said I should've mentioned before receiving the visa that I was engaged and then my fiance would've be covered in the visa - I didn't realise that. What steps do I take now? Do I apply for him on a fiance visa or would it be quicker if we now got married and applied for a spouse visa - I know I should've asked the immigration lawyer but I just wasn't thinking - was stil reeling at her saying I should've mentioned I was engaged before the visa was granted. I didn't mention this to the US authorities at the time because I thought by doing so, the visa would have to be reapplied for because of circumstances changing. Any suggestions would be greatfully received.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As a green card holder you can't actually sponsor anybody's immigration.... you must wait until you're a US citizen.
You can apply for citizenship 5 years after getting your GC.
Sorry.... you'll have to find another way to get your fiance to the US...maybe through employment?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

A green card holder can only apply for a spouse or children 
you can apply using a I-130 
the current wait for the visais 4/5 years ... 
they cannot wait in the US


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

4/5 years? Really eerish ..... Are all circumstances the same?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rattiegyal said:


> I've just completed the final part of receiving my green card. It was sponsorship from my sister (took 10 years) however, 2 years ago I got engaged (before receiving the visa paperwork) - when in the US I saw an immigration lawyer who said I should've mentioned before receiving the visa that I was engaged and then my fiance would've be covered in the visa - I didn't realise that. What steps do I take now? Do I apply for him on a fiance visa or would it be quicker if we now got married and applied for a spouse visa - I know I should've asked the immigration lawyer but I just wasn't thinking - was stil reeling at her saying I should've mentioned I was engaged before the visa was granted. I didn't mention this to the US authorities at the time because I thought by doing so, the visa would have to be reapplied for because of circumstances changing. Any suggestions would be greatfully received.


Engagement is not a status being recognized by US Immigration. The only way I see for you as GC holder to bring him to the US is by marriage. Both of you need to be very sure about your future plans. It will not be easy but you are not alone. Here is the link to processing times April 2011 Visa Bulletin For April 2011


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been reading up on the filing of form I-130 but there is a part that says Notice to Persons Filing for Spouses, If Married Less Than 2 Years both you and your conditional resident spiouse are required to file Form I-751 - do you submit this at the same time as I-130? It's not that clear.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rattiegyal said:


> I've been reading up on the filing of form I-130 but there is a part that says Notice to Persons Filing for Spouses, If Married Less Than 2 Years both you and your conditional resident spiouse are required to file Form I-751 - do you submit this at the same time as I-130? It's not that clear.


No! you file that to remove conditions after 2 years of holding the greeencard


----------



## spanishnick (Apr 13, 2013)

*hello*



Davis1 said:


> A green card holder can only apply for a spouse or children
> you can apply using a I-130
> the current wait for the visais 4/5 years ...
> they cannot wait in the US


what have the eu passport or spanish passport.. do i still have to wait 4/5 years?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the current wait is 2/3 years the previous post are years old

start your own thread ..never tack onto others it gets confusing


----------



## spanishnick (Apr 13, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> As a green card holder you cannot get a fiancée visa ..
> if you marry you can apply for a spousal visa ..it will take 2-3 years to obtain
> the lawyer was wrong .. being engaged means nothing


still 2/3 years??
what if im already in usa.. 
what will i do to have a permission to stay..
i can go there any time but i cant stay more than 3 months


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spanishnick said:


> still 2/3 years??
> what if im already in usa..
> what will i do to have a permission to stay..
> i can go there any time but i cant stay more than 3 months


try giving the facts about your current status 

if you are on a visa waiver ..you cannot stay you don't have a status


----------



## spanishnick (Apr 13, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> try giving the facts about your current status
> 
> if you are on a visa waiver ..you cannot stay you don't have a status



what about if we have been married in philippines for more than 2 years..


----------



## spanishnick (Apr 13, 2013)

my wife is in new jersey.. she is a green card holder.. we´ve been married more than 2 years.. im a spanish passport holder.. is there any chances for me to stay there?


----------



## spanishnick (Apr 13, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> try giving the facts about your current status
> 
> if you are on a visa waiver ..you cannot stay you don't have a status


my wife is in new jersey.. she is a green card holder.. we´ve been married for more than 2 years.. im a spanish passport holder.. is there any chances for me to stay there?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

spanishnick said:


> my wife is in new jersey.. she is a green card holder.. we´ve been married for more than 2 years.. im a spanish passport holder.. is there any chances for me to stay there?




Immigrants to the United States

The path to links is in blue. Do some research then ask questions. 

Visa Bulletin
This gives you month by month the processing status of visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spanishnick said:


> my wife is in new jersey.. she is a green card holder.. we´ve been married for more than 2 years.. im a spanish passport holder.. is there any chances for me to stay there?


the length of your marriage has nothing to do with it ..

follow this
LPR
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B1en.pdf 

it will still take 2-3 years


----------

